# "Set TJ Max" settings in RealTemp?



## sonanski (Jan 30, 2011)

In the settings option, I was wondering which information am I supposed to input into "Set TJ Max" fields?

My processor is an Intel Q9450 with a Tcase(?) of 71.4°C... Is that the TJ Max?

Sorry, I'm new to overclocking and it's difficult to find solid, consistent information.

Thanks.


----------



## trickson (Jan 30, 2011)

No Tj Max is set to 100c as that is what it is 100c .


----------



## sonanski (Jan 30, 2011)

trickson said:


> No Tj Max is set to 100c as that is what it is 100c .



Care to elaborate?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 30, 2011)

Set tjmax to 100c on all cores and temps will be correct in realtemp


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 30, 2011)

TJ Max is just the temperature that the cpu cores go in to thermal override and throttle the cores to keep the die from burning up. Real Temp does not show actual core temperatures from my understanding. The number being reported is just the TJ Max (100) minus the distance to that temperature.

In other words never let the cores reach distance to TJ Max = 0. As to how far away one should keep it? The further the better.


----------



## trickson (Jan 30, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> tj max is just the temperature that the cpu cores go in to thermal override and throttle the cores to keep the die from burning up. Real temp does not show actual core temperatures from my understanding. The number being reported is just the tj max (100) minus the distance to that temperature.
> 
> In other words never let the cores reach distance to tj max = 0. As to how far away one should keep it? The further the better.



+1


----------

